# What is the difference between these Triton routers?



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Rockler advertises the Triton TR001B and Woodcraft advertises the TR001A. What is the difference between the two?

I am debating on what router to buy to mount to my CMT Industrio Router Table. This table top does not have a removable plate, so once I mount the router.....it is going to stay until it starts smokin......

or

Is there a better option out there for a table mounted router?

Thanks in advance for the replies.......

Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Triton TRA001/TRC001 3-1/4-Horsepower Precision Router: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Triton TRA001 3-1/4 HP Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Triton MOF001C 2-1/4-Horsepower Precision Router Kit: Home Improvement

==


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I believe TRA, TRB AND TRC are the same router rev 1 2, 3 only the C is vailable now.

The MFC is the smaller router.


----------



## thorad (Jul 13, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> I believe TRA, TRB AND TRC are the same router rev 1 2, 3 only the C is vailable now.
> 
> The MFC is the smaller router.


TRA001 is made for the Asian marked,
TRB001 for the European marked and
TRC001 for the American marked
In Norway only TRB001 is avilable


----------

